# Audi A3 S3 Matt Finish Mirror Caps Covers



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

just orderd a set of these today 
http://www.goingfast.info/04_0...1.jpg


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Audi A3 S3 Matt Finish Mirror Caps Covers (RedLineRob)*

sexy i want the osir carbon ones


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Audi A3 S3 Matt Finish Mirror Caps Covers (RedLineRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedLineRob* »_just orderd a set of these today 
http://www.goingfast.info/04_0...1.jpg 

Off ebay?? Let me know how they turn out and fitment. I was thinking of ordering chrome possibly. Not sure how the matt finish would look on a Silver car.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I've heard good things about those ones. They should fit great.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi A3 S3 Matt Finish Mirror Caps Covers (RedLineRob)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

looking good they go well with that shade of red 

yea there the ebay ones, but there ABS plastic, and made in germany and there not painted silver there plated with metal base finish
SprintA3 thats good to hear i figured i would give them a try 
they costed about $127 shipped 



_Modified by RedLineRob at 6:35 PM 9/28/2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*

You got them from goingfast Eurocustoms?


_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 10:48 PM 9-28-2009_


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

I have these on my car from going fast...fitment is pretty bad imo. I struggled with it for about 2+ hrs to get the best result. It is impossible to connect my bottom tabs on my left side. I also broke at least a clip on each side. Keep in mind I had patience...but towards the end you realize you have to jam f'king force to get it anyway near where u want it.
Just putting my experience out there, sorry if it discouraged you lol


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

aww man really lol
well lets hope they fixed the problem hmm
do you have pics of yours?


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*

i got the s4 mirror covers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
matte > chrome


----------



## xtemperedx (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

I just ordered these yesterday too. I was going to order the lltek ones, but these were $100 cheaper.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_I have these on my car from going fast...fitment is pretty bad imo. I struggled with it for about 2+ hrs to get the best result. It is impossible to connect my bottom tabs on my left side. I also broke at least a clip on each side. Keep in mind I had patience...but towards the end you realize you have to jam f'king force to get it anyway near where u want it.
Just putting my experience out there, sorry if it discouraged you lol

Nextman is right. The fitment is not the same as OEM, but the good news is, once you eventually do get them on, they do fit like OEM (i.e. no corners sticking out or anything). Finish quality is not comparable to OEM, if you compared side-by-side, OEM looks way nicer. 
I had a bubbling issue on both sides with these after a little less than a year (through Toronto winter, exposed to road salt and crap) so I sent them back for warranty, cost me more than half the price I originally paid to send these back to some remote town in Germany.
I have since gotten used OEM S3/S4 side mirror housings of ebay.co.uk and I've been perfectly hapy with fitment and finish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostina3* »_sexy i want the osir carbon ones 


i'm enjoying my fleabay ones. fit and finish is great...and i save a good amount of $


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Audi A3 S3 Matt Finish Mirror Caps Covers (RedLineRob)*

I ordered a set of these when I bought my car 1 couple of years ago. I never put them on. The are far from OEM. They were absolutely horrible when it came to fingerprints and such. I think it was just the type of paint used that tried to mimic the OEM look.


----------



## A3Scott (Dec 9, 2005)

*Hagus*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
I had a bubbling issue on both sides with these after a little less than a year (through Toronto winter, exposed to road salt and crap) so I sent them back for warranty, cost me more than half the price I originally paid to send these back to some remote town in Germany. 

Funny .... I've had the exact same issue... they look like crap now. I got mine from Germany as well. Is there a seller on the ebay.co.uk site that sells the S4 OEM caps regularly ?


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Hagus (A3Scott)*

any DIY on installation/replacement of sideview mirror caps?


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Hagus (keithrash)*

From what I remember they came with an instruction sheet. Could be wrong.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *keithrash* »_
any DIY on installation/replacement of sideview mirror caps?


1. remove mirrors by pointing them inwards as much as possible, place a finger behind the outside portion of the lens, and pull it towards you. (be careful if you have heated mirrors as there are wires connected).
2. remove heated wires, if necessary
3. on bottom of housing, there are 2 screws, remove
4. remove housing in a upward motion.
5. reverse to install.


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
1. remove mirrors by pointing them inwards as much as possible, place a finger behind the outside portion of the lens, and pull it towards you. (be careful if you have heated mirrors as there are wires connected).
2. remove heated wires, if necessary
3. on bottom of housing, there are 2 screws, remove
4. remove housing in a upward motion.
5. reverse to install.

doesn't sound too bad...
move them electrically all the way inwards then pull out?
i don't have heated mirrors...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *keithrash* »_
move them electrically all the way inwards then pull out?


correct. all the way inwards, then pull out from the outside of the lens. i could take pictures later if you want me to re-test







its really not that bad.


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
correct. all the way inwards, then pull out from the outside of the lens. i could take pictures later if you want me to re-test







its really not that bad.

Nah, i think i can handle it...
i want to paint mine black to match my wheels...
thanks for the info...


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

well at-least in San Francisco it doesn't snow and it doesn't even get to hot out here so the weather is moderate. they should hold up


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*

I know where you live so they'll last 30 min outside!!!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (keithrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keithrash* »_
i don't have heated mirrors...

Don't be surprised if you've got a heated mirror that is connected, but not coded to be functional. The early models had this but I don't know about the later ones. I think it was on the drivers side.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_I know where you live so they'll last 30 min outside!!!









15 min But we'll only each have one side and have to fight for each other for the other one.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*

i got the mirror covers to day and installed them 
those things do not fit right, it took me an hour to sand down and trim the inside tabs of the cover so they would sit properly and click in place i must of had to take them off and on about 10 times to get them to were they fit like OEM.
i wouldn't recommend getting them for your A3, if your not to handy at installing car parts. be prepared to custom fit each side 
well here are some pics and the finished results I finaly got them to work , i plan on putting some Linea Corse Lemans Wheels – Hyper Silver 19" by 8.5 with polished lip, to go with the mirror covers.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*

Just curious what mirror caps people are using that are not oem and fit well??


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

there from Ebay there made in germany made out of plastic that has been metal plated to look aluminum


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*

you want to sell your stock mirror caps?


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

no i think I'm just going to keep them as a back up


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*

no worries, understandable. i want to keep my original color ones too, and paint a set black...
i bought your grill and painted it black, it came out good!
thanks


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

oh nice thats cool you know how to paint, i wish i had the space and equipment to do so


----------



## xtemperedx (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*

Just replaced mine. Broke both mirrors pulling them off. $140 to replace them.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Are these shinier than a silver car's stock mirror cap? Maybe the polished silver is a better fit for silver cars.


----------



## xtemperedx (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (LWNY)*

It is a matte finish, completely different than what you'd get off a reflex or ice silver car. I've seen some matte silver mirrors on silver cars, and you still get a bit of contrast between the two. Looks pretty good, actually.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

If it is a contrast that you have to look for in order to see, it might be too subtle, no?


----------

